# Stock vs Long hair



## JeffR (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi, We're looking at purchasing this puppy. Can you tell if stock or long coated? A bit over 6 weeks old. The long hairs around face are giving me reason to doubt stock (though not sure that tells anything) Help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Group photo with littermates?


----------



## JeffR (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't have a group photo, but this is a link to pics of them all (B litter). Thanks in advance for your advice. http://www.vomdinaburg.com/Puppies-pictures.html


----------



## JeffR (Jul 27, 2017)

I do have this photo if it helps, but my guy isn't in it


----------



## JeffR (Jul 27, 2017)

More photos


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't see pronounced ear "floof". I recall both my coaties had ear floof and the start of flagging on the backs of the front legs. That said, this pups coat still resembles closely my wgsl coatie so.... also mine were a bit older too so it's tough to say.


----------



## JeffR (Jul 27, 2017)

Darn. Thank you so much for looking. Anyone else have opinions?


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

At first glance I'd say long coat. But, the ear and toe floofies are missing.

Tough call.


----------



## JeffR (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank for the input. The one (other) pup that is long haired in the litter does look distinctly different than my pup, while my pup looks fairly similar to the other litter mates (though a bit more hair around face). Talked to breeder and she is 100% sure it is stock so I think that's what I can go with.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Normal Stock Coat but may be plush. I don't see any typical long coat signs - toe fuzz, ear fuzz, and the longer back of the leg hair. Just seems like a plush puppy coat that most likely will disappear when adult coat comes in.


----------

